# Accu-Chek Combo and Insight to be discontinued



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 1, 2021)

Just seen an announcement from Roche that they are discontinuing new sales of the Combo and Insight models from the end of this year (or until stocks run out).

Anyone who currently uses those models will, of course, be fully supported for the duration of their warranty, but it looks like no new sales for those models will be happening from Jan 2022 onwards.

Roche will be switching to their Solo micro pump instead.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jun 1, 2021)

Indeed sad that these two pumps are going to be disappearing. I just hope those using combo/insight for looping will be okay.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2021)

Wouldn't you know they'd do this AFTER I got a new Combo - the meter of which is already playing silly buggers suddenly alarming and telling me to retest following a high BG test - when I have tested previously hours since - but not high.  The 'Dismiss' button still works OK though!


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Aug 6, 2021)

Trophywench       pump playing silly what's it    love the      DIMISS BUTTON    VIC      64    ON INSUIN     THIS MONTH  
STAY SAFE     AND KEEP LIFE SIMPLE MY dear    vic


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 6, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Wouldn't you know they'd do this AFTER I got a new Combo - the meter of which is already playing silly buggers suddenly alarming and telling me to retest following a high BG test - when I have tested previously hours since - but not high.  The 'Dismiss' button still works OK though!



Thankfully they have sufficient stock to keep you up to speed with replacements!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 6, 2021)

I found some patience - eventually - and sorted it, Vic! so still here to haunt the forum a bit longer.


----------



## Yaz96 (Aug 13, 2021)

@everydayupsanddowns does that mean when the warranty runs out, we will need to get different pumps? The insight is the only one I liked so I’ll be devastated if I’m forced to change!  I will have to research the solo micro pump…not heard of that one. Thanks for the heads up on this as btw


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 13, 2021)

Yaz96 said:


> @everydayupsanddowns does that mean when the warranty runs out, we will need to get different pumps? The insight is the only one I liked so I’ll be devastated if I’m forced to change!  I will have to research the solo micro pump…not heard of that one. Thanks for the heads up on this as btw


Have you actually tried any other pump?  
Anything new does take time to get used to, each and every pump does exactly the same thing some in a more (frustrating) roundabout way.


----------



## Yaz96 (Aug 13, 2021)

@Pumper_Sue I had the combo prior to the insight but to be fair, they are the only ones I’ve tried. I think it’s the practicality of the insight that I love the most! It’s small, can fit in my pockets/bra so it stays hidden and it has pre-filled cartridges, so easier to change and less chance of air bubbles.

I’ve googled the Solo Micropump and I realised I was offered that before. I really don’t want that one at all! I already struggle with the freestyle libre staying on my arm as I find the glue a bit pathetic, so the thought of a pump that’s also stuck to me sounds like a nightmare. And it will literally mean the end of tight clothes for me and being 24 years old, it’s not something I’m keen to do  I’m hoping there are other pumps that are the same as the insight in practical terms. But I don’t think there is


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 13, 2021)

Yaz96 said:


> I’ve googled the Solo Micropump and I realised I was offered that before. I really don’t want that one at all! I already struggle with the freestyle libre staying on my arm as I find the glue a bit pathetic, so the thought of a pump that’s also stuck to me sounds like a nightmare. And it will literally mean the end of tight clothes for me and being 24 years old, it’s not something I’m keen to do I’m hoping there are other pumps that are the same as the insight in practical terms. But I don’t think there is



From what I can tell the Insight was approx 84 × 52 × 19 mm

The Tandem tSlim that I have is actually slightly smaller at 80 x 51 x 15 mm

I think the Dana that @Inka uses is 75 x 45 x 19 mm, so also slightly smaller. 

The Medtronics are generally a bit bigger I think.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 13, 2021)

I’m on my second Combo.  What a workhorse these pumps are!  I took my old one on holiday as a spare and asked before I went if the old handset would work with the newer pump.  The Roche helpline person said “oh yes, and those pumps will go on forever”.  I did in fact need the old handset.  Anyway, I’m due a new pump in November.... we shall see what’s on offer.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 13, 2021)

PS hope whatever I’m offered has a handset!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 13, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> PS hope whatever I’m offered has a handset!


I think the Dana can be controlled from an app on your phone.  I don’t think any others have a handset that does everything like the Combo.  T slim doesn’t (it's a good pump but no remote)


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you @Sally71 I think (from my last conversation with the consultant some months ago) that I will be offered the Omnipod or the Medtronic in which case I'd go for the Omnipod which does have a handset.  However, by November that choice may have changed.  The handset thing was brought home to me at a wedding where I accidentally forgot the handset and had to scrabble in my clothing at the meal table to get the pump out... most embarrassing as I'd put it in a pouch I'd pinned inside the dress at thigh level!  In actual fact people were so busy talking I don't think anyone noticed.


----------



## mark king (Aug 13, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> From what I can tell the Insight was approx 84 × 52 × 19 mm


I use the Omnipod Dash and its 39 x 52 x 14.5 mm so much smaller *IF* size matters, it also is tubeless and wireless.
For me it is a great bit of kit.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 13, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> PS hope whatever I’m offered has a handset!



I gather there are murmurings of being able to use a smartphone app to control the tSlim ‘soon’, but I’ve not heard about a UK launch, but someone had heard there was FDA approval for phone bolusing.

I can only find ‘coming soon’ information on the web with a quick search.









						New Diabetes Technology: What to Expect in 2021
					

DiabetesMine reports on new diabetes technology and tools expected to materialize in 2021.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Inka (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes, the DANA is dinky   It’s a small, neat and sturdy little pump, not plasticky like some of them. It also has a brilliant choice of sets and cannulas, including rotating ones. They’re high quality too. @Sally71 is right - I control the pump with my phone. I bolus with it, put a temp basal on, review my basal rates, etc. It’s so convenient


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Aug 13, 2021)

well mi did say to my nurse   just paid £  200-00  for a 14 inch windows   10   laptop    so i can download software  for ACC-CHEK   PUMP   AND HANDUNIT   not going to happen blasted  now rococo in there wisdom       going modern do not like the patch size  on SOLO  no looking  into  ypsom swedish     pump not sure of spelling       does 360  steel needles   and           ''''    BRILLANT  '''' PFRE FILLED YES PRE FILLED   VIAL   S  260    NOVORAPID      but only no bolus    but think it is via a  phone     app    so get my    SHELOCK HOMES HAT  ON and check out  god luck  to all who are forced to change     i know my pump backwards     14 years with mod s every so often           so i no what  pain and adjustment     can be     regards and forwards     VIc no   2        alive by a  great big operation thank s to NHS  IN JULY


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

Does the Dana have an option of closed loop @Inka?
Interesting to read that the tslim is working towards remote control of the pump @everydayupsanddowns 
Another tick for it.

I was a combo user and certainly it is the remote control that I miss most.  I have found ways round it, but shall have that on my list when researching option for next time.  Our clinic is now offering the t-slim.  
Changeover is a long way off for me so who knows what will be available by then.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 15, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Does the Dana have an option of closed loop @Inka?



I’m pretty sure it‘s set up for Open Source AAPS.


----------



## Inka (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes @SB2015 It was designed with the help of #wearenotwaiting specifically so that it could loop without additional components. I do not loop so apologies if I explain wrongly, but it uses OpenAPS to loop. This is a popular DIY loop and seems simple from what I’ve read.

There’s also the option of an ‘official’ loop (whose name escapes me - I’ll look it up for you) but this costs money. The people I know of that loop with a DANA use APS.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m pretty sure it‘s set up for Open Source AAPS.


I need a translation Mike.  Does that mean it is the DIY system With Libre and Miao Miao


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

Oops you were typing at the same time.  Thanks @Inka


----------



## Inka (Aug 15, 2021)

There’s some info here about it’s development @SB2015 

https://www.healthline.com/diabetesmine/dana-rs-insulin-pump-embraces-wearenotwaiting#1

I had a brief look at the looping info when I first chose the pump. You can have an open or a closed loop, and you need an Android phone (plus DANA and CGM obviously).


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks @Inka 

I shall be hoping that they have an option of an I phone in the future, as I bought a new phone for my Medtronic to work the app!!  If only life were simple.  Still when you think of all the changes we have seen in the last few years, we have no idea what will be available at our next swap over.

I am glad that you like your Dana and that it works well for you.


----------



## Inka (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks @SB2015  Yes, I like my DANA very much. Even without using the looping facility, I find it a tiny, sturdy and reliable pump. I know I keep mentioning the sets and cannulas too, but to me they’re such a crucial part of a pump and rubbishy ones can ruin things. Another point for anyone else reading is that I’ve never had any issues with the supply of consumables.

Sorry you have the ‘wrong’ phone. I’m not sure if there’s a work round for that as regards Android APS. I thought you might be able to use the official loop that they charge for (I think this is the one being used in the recent looping trial) but it seems to use Android too. Some information here:

https://advancedtherapeutics.org.uk/camaps-fx/

.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

Inka said:


> Thanks @SB2015  Yes, I like my DANA very much. Even without using the looping facility, I find it a tiny, sturdy and reliable pump. I know I keep mentioning the sets and cannulas too, but to me they’re such a crucial part of a pump and rubbishy ones can ruin things. Another point for anyone else reading is that I’ve never had any issues with the supply of consumables.
> 
> Sorry you have the ‘wrong’ phone. I’m not sure if there’s a work round for that as regards Android APS. I thought you might be able to use the official loop that they charge for (I think this is the one being used in the recent looping trial) but it seems to use Android too. Some information here:
> 
> ...


No worries at the moment.  I have got used to my Medtronic pump and have cannulas that work for me so content with my looping system and the positive benefits it gives me.  

having spent this week in manual mode with a replacement pump it has highlighted just how much the looping has helped me, so I will definitely be looking for that whichever pump I choose in the future.  I suspect that quite a few of the pumps will have that by then.  So glad I was diagnosed so late on and was able to go straight in with the pens, then Libre, pump and now looping.


----------



## Inka (Aug 15, 2021)

If I could afford a Dexcom, I’d loop too. My DSN says a number of people are looping at my clinic with the DANA and she said they all said it had removed some of the mental effort of Type 1. I could really do with that.

I think it’s sad that we can’t get proper CGMs on the NHS. Yes, I know they cost money but hopefully the looping trial will show it’s worth it.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2021)

Inka said:


> If I could afford a Dexcom, I’d loop too. My DSN says a number of people are looping at my clinic with the DANA and she said they all said it had removed some of the mental effort of Type 1. I could really do with that.
> 
> I think it’s sad that we can’t get proper CGMs on the NHS. Yes, I know they cost money but hopefully the looping trial will show it’s worth it.


I am amazed at the impact it has had on my attitude towards my diabetes.
Here’s hoping that there is more access via the NHS in the future.


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Aug 16, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I found some patience - eventually - and sorted it, Vic! so still here to haunt the forum a bit longer.


AND  A damm good you can still haunt the  forum, your wisdom   and humour is all what need 
i had one month in ADDENBROOKS    FOR A BIG OPERATION   LYMPHNOMA      and NURSES   AND DOCS all said  my humour is good     i said as kid of 12 years   in west suffolk huts 1957     aug to feb 1958     that was my training ground still here my dear  but very nearly a goner   but heck smile   
regards  and keep up the good work  vic


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Apr 17, 2022)

well   now have a very     big choice         what pump   doing use very little in the way of sites    only tummy   as legs and arms   are full of lumps     ref to much use of needles     over 63years of insulin        use   maybe can anyone  beat  that   no doubt     hundreds    can    do not like the use    of     great patches       within   mini  insulin pumps      think may have to scheme    another     ACC   CHEK       Happy   Easter    tp     ALL    vic


----------

